# My Geo Heckelii



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi bca, I have a 7''-8'' geophagus heckelii and its the only one heckelii in the tank and it is the biggest geo i have in the tank. 
I've been noticing that its getting aggresive towards my other 7 geophagus winemilleri even my datnoid bigger then it. 
Its hiding under my driftwood and clearing out an area of gravel where its staying and chasing every other fish away
looking like it wants to lay eggs or breed but i only have one heckellii do you think its wanting to spawn?

here are some pics :


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds to me like its a male making a nest, or a spawning site, this is pretty common in many cichlids. It would explain the aggression too.


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

should i try and get another for it to spawn?


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

these are pretty difficult to get to spawn, the only report I have read was they are cave layers, they lay eggs on the roof of the cave and the eggs are heavier than water, so hang down for a few days, then the adults pick up the babies and mouth brood. You might try a big pot, good luck (oh yah - you will need another fish!)


----------

